# FC Proficiency



## peace out (Sep 16, 2010)

The date has been set.  I'll make sufficient profficieny as FC and immediately be raised as an MM on the 23rd of Sept at the Cedar Creek Lodge #300, Kurten Tx.


----------



## Bboc (Sep 16, 2010)

Congrats brother best wishes making it threw the third degree. Don't let that goat man handle you.


----------



## Bboc (Sep 16, 2010)

Forgot this


----------



## Dave in Waco (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Further Light*

Cpngrats and best of luck!!  Remember, grip with your knees.


----------



## jwhary (Sep 16, 2010)

Congrats!  I did my proficiency last night and will be raised on 29 Sept.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 16, 2010)

mch4970 said:


> The date has been set.  I'll make sufficient profficieny as FC and immediately be raised as an MM on the 23rd of Sept at the Cedar Creek Lodge #300, Kurten Tx.


 
Awesome Brother!


----------



## flttrainer (Sep 18, 2010)

Your goat has a saddle?  Congrats brother.


----------



## Joe@austin12 (Sep 18, 2010)

Be sure to wear clean underwear! Congradlations.


----------



## Bboc (Sep 19, 2010)

Joe@austin12 said:
			
		

> Be sure to wear clean underwear! Congradlations.



Now that's just funny.


----------



## CajunMason75 (Sep 19, 2010)

Congratz Bro! I'm taking my FC exam tomorrow night and my MM initiation is_ scheduled _for the 28th. WOOT!


----------



## jwhary (Sep 19, 2010)

Who wears underwear?  It's commando for me.  LoL!


----------



## Dave in Waco (Sep 20, 2010)

jwhary said:


> Who wears underwear? It's commando for me. LoL!



Which is reason enough for you to wear clean underwear.


----------



## MacFie (Sep 20, 2010)

Hoping to do my FC proficiency tomorrow at the Lodge, haven't talked to WM or anyone yet though.  If I do, wish me luck!


----------



## ChrisB (Sep 20, 2010)

Good luck from Bethany lodge 101 liberty new york


----------



## MacFie (Sep 21, 2010)

Passed my proficiency just fine!  Dunno when I'll be raised, because our lodge goes dark for the Texas State Fair, so, will have to await the time with patience!


----------



## KirkMcPherson (Sep 22, 2010)

MacFie said:


> Passed my proficiency just fine! Dunno when I'll be raised, because our lodge goes dark for the Texas State Fair, so, will have to await the time with patience!



I can relate to waiting the time with patience.  I had to wait three weeks to be passed after turning in my EA work.

Congratulations to all you on a job well done.


----------



## peace out (Sep 24, 2010)

And there we have it brothers.  I'm now a Master Mason.  The portion during presentation of the lambskin was amazing.  Truly profound and I was speechless.


----------



## CajunMason75 (Sep 24, 2010)

Congratz! I'm being raised Tuesday and I'm positively giddy!


----------



## MacFie (Sep 24, 2010)

Congrats mch!  And good luck Cajun, I'm giddy right with ya


----------



## Dave in Waco (Sep 24, 2010)

Congrats to you all!!  It's so good to see so many being raised to MM!!


----------



## Joe@austin12 (Sep 24, 2010)

Commando is not, strictly speaking, due and ancient form!


----------



## MacFie (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah kinda ruined the thought of me wearing my kilt!!


----------



## jwhary (Sep 30, 2010)

I was raised last night by the District 42 Degree Team.  It was a tremendous experiece and one that I will definitely not forget.


----------



## CajunMason75 (Sep 30, 2010)

Mucho gratz!


----------



## CajunMason75 (Sep 30, 2010)

MacFie said:


> Yeah kinda ruined the thought of me wearing my kilt!!


 
WOW! I never thought of wearing my kilt!


----------



## Dave in Waco (Sep 30, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## A7V (Sep 30, 2010)

Congrats to OP but to the others who posted about riding the goat,  when are we going to stop spreading one of the very things that others use to look down upon us?  I understand you think it is a joke and you have heard it a 100 times but it disrespects the craft and it gives non-masons the wrong idea about us.


----------



## MacFie (Sep 30, 2010)

A7V said:


> Congrats to OP but to the others who posted about riding the goat,  when are we going to stop spreading one of the very things that others use to look down upon us?  I understand you think it is a joke and you have heard it a 100 times but it disrespects the craft and it gives non-masons the wrong idea about us.


 The guys at my lodge never got that specific.  I was sitting there, kinda on the nerves a bit, about to get initiated, not a clue what's about to happen, and one of the guys says, so, did they tell you about the goat?  Just made me relax and laugh a little.


----------



## A7V (Sep 30, 2010)

MacFie said:


> The guys at my lodge never got that specific.  I was sitting there, kinda on the nerves a bit, about to get initiated, not a clue what's about to happen, and one of the guys says, so, did they tell you about the goat?  Just made me relax and laugh a little.


 
That's fine it is in the Lodge amongst brethren but saying in front of non-masons is a bad idea imho.


----------



## MacFie (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah I guess I can see that


----------



## owls84 (Sep 30, 2010)

Closed thread and deleted non-topic related posts to prevent disruption. 


*Moderator's Note:*
Please if you have something non-topic related that you would like to share with a member or a concern about a member's post please use the report button that is the little triangle with the exclamation point in it below the post or PM the member. This can be accomplished by clicking on the member's name and selecting "Send Personal Message" in lieu of going back and forth and possibly ruining a thread.


----------



## JTM (Sep 30, 2010)

The thread was derailed from it's original post.  Regardless of content or how good a certain post it was, it should have been closed.


----------

